# Best Old Cycle Oil?



## Connor (May 30, 2018)

Hey Guys, I know this is a very touchy subject. But, what engine oil do you use in your old motorcycles/motorbikes? I’ve been using Lucas Hot Rod and Classic, but it’s time for a change and I thought I might test the waters to see if there’s anything better out there...
-Connor


----------



## rhenning (Jun 1, 2018)

I have my favorite but if 100 people answer this question you will get 100 different answers.  I will not tell you my choice as I am sure it is not any better or worse than the others.  If it is the right weight oil just use it.  Roger


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 1, 2018)

the best oil...oil
the worst oil... no oil


----------



## Connor (Jun 1, 2018)

Has anyone ever used seafoam on old motors and if so does it work?
-Connor


----------



## bairdco (Jun 2, 2018)

I build two strokes and use Klotz Benol.

Works great, and you gotta love that old castor oil smell.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 2, 2018)

Sea Foam works well and I put 1 ounce of it when I get gas for mowers in a 4 gallon container.  I also add 1 ounce of Stabil and 1 ounce of Marvel Mystery OIl.  I live in WI which has had ethanol in its fuel since the early 1980s and since I started doing so in the mid 1980s have had no fuel related carburetor problems.  Do nothing else to keep the fuel fresh.  I have 3 mini bikes, 20+ push lawn mowers, about 10 garden tractors, 2 weedeaters, 2 chain saws, 2 gas powered air compressors and a gas powered hedge trimer.  I also use that same container to mix the gas for the 2 strokes.  I have been using synthetic OPTI  2 oil mix also since the 1980s.  One pouch per gallon and runs all mixs fron 16 to 1 to 100 to 1.  Now that I solved all that I have time to worry about other things.  Roger

PS I forgot I have 3 tillers and a portable generator all of them use treated fuel.  Roger


----------

